# Is it a coping method?



## Jessica (Jul 31, 2008)

I first was inquiring on what to do about my boyfriend cheating. But Im curious....could this just be his method of coping. His parents are getting a divorce because his mom has been cheating. Obviously he is 23 and should know better but he has recently moved back to his hometown and he was the one who caught his mom. It seems everytime he has an issue he runs from it or does something to screw it up. If it is a coping method what can he or I do to help him and possibly some day perhaps get back together?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

unfortunately and you might not like this, but he is 23. he is very young. but some men /women for their ages are younger in their heads than what they really are.
i think hes finding his feet. all ifs, buts and maybes. 
i dont agree with him cheating on you. he should have split up with you beforehand.
but if you really want to sort it out with eachother. you wil.
i dont think cheating on you is a coping method.
running way from issues is a coping method.
see if you can help him find his feet. ask him what he wants.
in fact what do you want?


----------

